# Queenslanders: Are Axolotls Commonly Sold In Pet Stores?



## Palex134 (Jan 23, 2009)

How common are Axolotls (_Ambystoma mexicanum_) sold in pet stores in Queensland, specifically Townsville? Anyone ever seen them in the pet stores in Queensland? If so, which color morphs? 

If I can find them in pet stores then that would be great, if not, I will try and locate a local breeder. I am thinking about getting a couple, I have some prior Ambystomid experience, as I am not able to get any herps required by permit. Hopefully soon I can apply for citizenship and own all other herps one day. 


Thanks,


----------



## tattoolizzie (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm in Brisbane and have seen them for sale in quite a few local petshops.


----------



## Dodie (Jan 23, 2009)

I've seen them in plenty of pet stores around Brisbane way, can't exactly remember colours, but I'm sure there were orange & white, most probably more though..

They shoudn't be hard for you to find, good luck with you're reptillianship


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 23, 2009)

There are the peppered colours, pure black, pure white, albino, orange and white as mentioned before and a few others now and again most pet stores will usually have them in at one time or another, just remember in qld axolotls need cooler water around 26 is preferred and with the heat in qld you need to keep them cool or they die.


----------



## Radar (Jan 23, 2009)

I manage a pet shop, and yes, we can get them, but choose not to. If you want some advice on who might be able to get them for you pm me.


----------



## cris (Jan 23, 2009)

As mentioned you would be able to get them, but i wouldnt bother if i lived there. It can even be hard keeping them cool enough in Brisbane.

If you dont have a licence you are allowed to catch 2 of a number of differant species of common frogs, with a maximum of 8 frogs in total. All frogs must be caught on the same property where they are kept and any bred must also be released there. There would probably be a few common frogs in the suburbs up there i would imagine.

You can possibly also keep canetoads(_B.marinus_) but im not 100% sure on that, i have heard they are an illegal drug :lol: but im not sure if thats true.


----------



## Palex134 (Jan 24, 2009)

cris said:


> As mentioned you would be able to get them, but i wouldnt bother if i lived there. It can even be hard keeping them cool enough in Brisbane.
> 
> If you dont have a licence you are allowed to catch 2 of a number of differant species of common frogs, with a maximum of 8 frogs in total. All frogs must be caught on the same property where they are kept and any bred must also be released there. There would probably be a few common frogs in the suburbs up there i would imagine.
> 
> You can possibly also keep canetoads(_B.marinus_) but im not 100% sure on that, i have heard they are an illegal drug :lol: but im not sure if thats true.



Thanks,
I was worried about this initially, however my housing (still on-campus) is fully air conditioned. Knowing this, I am a little less concerned, I think I would fare just about the same as the axolotls if it got too warm in my dorm. :lol: In all seriousness, I am not sure how warm it would get in there, and I know Axolotls can't handle extremes on either spectrum. 

Concerning the frogs,
I have never heard of this. That is very interesting though. Do you have a link to this somewhere? I might have to look into this also.


Thanks for the replies!,


----------

